
Personal AI project video: Anticipating user needs with GOFAI - Don_Patrick
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPBO27QV0do&list=PLnDAqTA1A_NYwcDeFa3oFQwtA6pOgtdVR&index=2
======
nadohs
OMG, you've built a mansplaining bot

~~~
Don_Patrick
XD ...I had not thought of it that way yet. It's because the bot itself is
naive.

